# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نمیدونم میتونیم یانه ولی باید تمام تلاشمونو بکنیم(توروخداکمکم کنید پشت کنکوریم)

## _saeed_

سلام خدمت تمام بچه های انجمن من تازه تو اومدم به جمعتون امیدوارم بهم کمک کنیم
مییخواستم ببینم باتلاش تو50روز اینده چه رتبه ای دست یافتنیه؟ خودم هدفم زیر5000اهزاره منطقه2هست.اگه زیر6000هزارم بشم راضیم

البته بگم من صفر صفر نیستم وتوهر درس اینارو کارکردم

ریاضی:تو مباحثی مثل امارواحتمال ومشتق ومثلثات وماتریس وحد ومعادله درجه2 پایم قویه یعی یاپارسال برا کنکور خوندمشون یا امسال اوایل سال منظورم قبلاسفنده.

زیست:پارسال تو کنکور22%زدمش وامسال اوایل سال فصلای5و6و7و8 دوم(به جزگیاهی)وفصل1و2و3و4سوم فصل1و2و3و4و5پیشوخوندم ولی خب همش یادم رفته والبته یه فصلای دیگه مثل فصل6و7و10و11پیشو هم به چشمم اشنان چون پارسال برا کنکورخونده بودمشون 

شیمی:اوایل سال کل دومو خوندم با دوفصل اول پیش والبته الکتزوشیمی هم پارسال خونده بودم برا کنکور

فیزیک:اوایل امسال فصل حرکت وهماهنگ ساده وپارسالم برا کنکورفصلای 5و6و7 پیشو خونده بودم

ادبیات:هیچی فقط معنی بعضی شعرها یادمه
دینی:سال دومو اوایل سال خوندم پیشم چند وقت پیش خوندم ولی سومو برا کنکور پارسال خونده بودم پارسال تو کنکور54%زدم
زبان:صفرصفرم ولی نهاییم.18.5شده بود
عربی:تقریبا صفرم فقط یه سری تکنیکای ترجمه رو بلدم پارسال تو کنکور20 درصد زدم با ترجمه
به نظرتون میتونم همچین رتبه ای بیارم ؟واگه میشه باید چجوری مطالعه کنم تو50روزاینده ودرصدهردرسم چقدرباشه تا این رتبه رو بیارم ؟

----------


## king of konkur

تجربی رو هیچ اطلاعی ندارم
ولی میگم هر درسو چجوری بخون
دینی برو همین الان خط ویژه بخر
دینیو همه بالا میزنن.تو باید بالا بزنی تا عقب نیفتی تازه
پارسال دوستم با سه دور خودن خط ویژه 100 زد.پس ایمان بیار ب خط ویژه
عربی:منصوبات +ترجمه +موصوف و صفت
ادبیات منم مثه خودتم تو آزمونامم فیکس 40 میزنم.یکم قرابت بزن هرشب.یکم ک چ عرض کنم بزن هر شب 20 تا تست دگ
زبان
تخصص خود منه زبان
بنده تدریس میکنم.نگاه ب سن کمم نکن
زبان فلن برو متن کار کن
قواعدم کاش اسکنر داشتم
ی جزوه عالی دارم
دوهفته آخر 100 درصد میذارم تو انجمن
لغات ته پیش رو بخور.هضمش کن.کامل
هرشب 3 تا متن بزن
میگم هرشب ینی دگ تو اون روز سه تا متن بزن دگ
تست لغتم فقط سراسری بزن
خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  ییییییی زیاد
باید سرعتت بیاد بالا
این از عمومیا
زیستو من نمیدونم
زمینو نمیدونم
ریاضی هندسه پایه خط ویژه
مشتق بخون
اگ تجربی انتگرال داره بخون
احتمال
ماتریس
و چیزای ک میبینی میتونی واقعن روشون سرمایه گذاری کنی
نسخه نمیپیچم
خودت انتخاب کن
فیزیک ی جمع بندی مهرو ماه بگیر.ب نظر من البته.بپرسی از بقیه هم
حرکت شناسی و دینامیک ب جز حرکت سه بعدی بذار کنار
سه چارماه وقت میخاد مسلط شی
فصول آخر پیش
سوم و دوم و اولم ک دگ بخون
شیمی 
بازم تخصص بنده
شیمی دو فصول 1 و 2 و 4 و 5
شیمی سه فصل 2 کامل و فصل 3 آخراش ک حفظیه
شیمی پیش الکتروشیمی
فصل دو
حفظیات فصل سه
ببین من میپدونم وقت نمیکنی همه رو بخونی
ببین ازینا ک گفتم 80 درصدشو بخون.خودت انتخاب کن
من مطمئنم میتونی رتبه دلخواهتو بدست بیاری
ب امید موفقیت همه
ببخشید اگه غلط املایی داره حال از نو خوندنشو ندارم

----------


## _saeed_

ازتون متشکرم بابت راهنمایتون.لطفا تجربی هام نظر بدن

----------


## _saeed_

پس نظر کو؟ :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*داداش اینو بخون:

برنامه سه ماهه کنکور سراسری*

----------


## _saeed_

تشکر

----------


## _saeed_

ولی الان فقط 50روز مونده نه سه ماه

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

> ولی الان فقط 50روز مونده نه سه ماه


خب شما از رو اون تاپیک مباحث پرتست و مهمو انتخاب کن +اونایی که تا الان خوندی رو دوره کن و تست بزن 
من خودم تو فیزیک فیزیک سومو نوسان و پیش 2 رو انتخاب کردم تا اول تیر هر 4 روز یه مبحث می خونم با تست سراسری و علامت دار
یا تو شیمی فصل 5 شیمی دوم +اسید بازو حذف کردم بقیه رو تا هفته اول تیر می خونم بعدش تا کنکور دوره
یا تو دینی تا اول تیر 28 روز مونده تا اون موقع روزی دو درس بخونم تمومه
شمام باتوجه به وضعیتت یه برنامه بریز از همین امروز شروع کن

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

دو سه هفته آخرم حتما مرور داشته باشین +کنکور

----------


## zahra.2015

*خب ببین تو ک صفر نیستی ب نظر من بیا اول همینایی ک خوندی یا یادت هست تقویت کن ک بشه نقته قوتت 
ادبیات حتما شبی 20-30تاقرابت بزن البته پاسخ تشریحشم بخون از نون شب واجب تره  لغت و املا رو از رو لقمه مهرو ماه یا هر چی داری  روزانه زمان استراحتت بخون کم کم اگه لقمه داری از قسمت پیوست ک آخر کتاب روزی 3 صفحه بخونی حل تا کنکور میتونی 2 دور بخونی 3-4 صفحه
آرایه طبق اون چیزی ک استاد افشار گفت بشین دو ب دو بخون بعد تستاشم بزن یادم نیس الان ترتیبش چجوری بود میتونی تو پ خ از خود ایشون بپرسی تاریخ ادبیاتم لقمه یا الگو یا هرچی داری فرق نداره ی جوری برنامه ریزیش کن ک تا کنکور حداقل 2 دور بخونیش دیگه این مباحث میشه 80درصد عالی کار کنی حداقل 60میزنی
فیزیک=نورهندسی+دو فصل آخر دوم+پیش 2 میشه 40درصد
شیمی =دوم کلا بخون سومم دو فصل اول مخصوصا اول حتما بخون فصل اول نخونی بیشتر تست هارو از دست میدی چون واکنش نویسی و موازنه و تبیدل واحد ها تو همه ی مسائل حیاتیه فصل 3 از رو کتاب فقط حفظی هاشو بخون از پیش دو فصل اول +فصل آخر خوبه نتونستی فقط دو فصل اول عالی بخون اون دو فصل آخر از رو کتاب فقط حفظیاشو بخون 
ریاضی= آمار-حد-تابع-ماتریس-لگاریتم -مثلثات-مشتق-انتگرال دیگه باتوجه ب نقطه قوتت انتخاب کن 30سال کانون خوبه*

----------


## _saeed_

[QUOTE=ٍٍE.mr;810704]خب شما از رو اون تاپیک مباحث پرتست و مهمو انتخاب کن +اونایی که تا الان خوندی رو دوره کن و تست بزن 
من خودم تو فیزیک فیزیک سومو نوسان و پیش 2 رو انتخاب کردم تا اول تیر هر 4 روز یه مبحث می خونم با تست سراسری و علامت دار
یا تو شیمی فصل 5 شیمی دوم +اسید بازو حذف کردم بقیه رو تا هفته اول تیر می خونم بعدش تا کنکور دوره
یا تو دینی تا اول تیر 28 روز مونده تا اون موقع روزی دو درس بخونم تمومه
شمام باتوجه به وضعیتت یه برنامه بریز از همین امروز شروع کن[/QUOTE]
پس یعنی میتونم همچین رتبه ای بیارم ؟اگه اره توهر درس چه درصدی باید بزنم؟

----------


## Lara27

6000 کشوری؟ 6000 منطقه1؟؟؟ 6000 منطقه2؟؟؟؟6000 منطقه3؟؟؟؟ کدوم؟؟؟اینا با هم فرق دارن اخه

----------


## zahra.2015

*برای دینی میگن خط ویژه خوبه غیر اونم میتونی کتاب آیات و نکات بگیری عالی بخونی این درس خیلی آسونه و مثل آسانسور میمونه ب راحتی میکشتت بالا 
برا عربی نمیدونم ولی اگه رسیدی فیلم های ناصح زاده
راستی برای شیمی مبتکران عالیه البته پیش از بچه ها بازم بپرس من خودم فقط فیلم آقاجانی دیدم با تست های سراسری چند سال اخیر
زبانم ک از رو کتاب چه لغت بخون همه رو بعد دوباره درس ب درس لغت بخون تستاشو بزن گرامرم 20درصد گرامر آقا امیرحسین پیدا کنی خوبه یا همین کاربر گرامی اگه جزوهشونو بزارن میتونی استفاده کنی
زمینم اون چند تا درسی ک بودجش بیشتره رو بخون در حد 20-30هم بزنی ترازت میره بالا هرچند تو زیر گروه 1 تاثیر نداره اما خب امسال فک کنم 3 رشته ی تاپ براساس تراز و رتبه کشوری بود اگه اشتباه نکنم
برای زیستم 4 فصل آخر پیش +گیاهی میشه حدود15 سوال و 30درصد اگه عالی بخونی بقیه فصل هارو نمیدونم میشه گلچین کرد یا ن ولی خب فصل1پیش+فصل11سوم
کلا ی چیزی حدود 40درصد کنکوره باید عالییییییییییییییییییییی کار کنی تست های کنکور چند سال اخیر و سنجش و یا بهتر بگم ی کتاب قوی برای زیست از بقیه هم راهنمایی بخواه*

----------


## _saeed_

> 6000 کشوری؟ 6000 منطقه1؟؟؟ 6000 منطقه2؟؟؟؟6000 منطقه3؟؟؟؟ کدوم؟؟؟اینا با هم فرق دارن اخه


6000هزارمنطقه2

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_







 نوشته اصلی توسط ٍٍE.mr


خب شما از رو اون تاپیک مباحث پرتست و مهمو انتخاب کن +اونایی که تا الان خوندی رو دوره کن و تست بزن 
من خودم تو فیزیک فیزیک سومو نوسان و پیش 2 رو انتخاب کردم تا اول تیر هر 4 روز یه مبحث می خونم با تست سراسری و علامت دار
یا تو شیمی فصل 5 شیمی دوم +اسید بازو حذف کردم بقیه رو تا هفته اول تیر می خونم بعدش تا کنکور دوره
یا تو دینی تا اول تیر 28 روز مونده تا اون موقع روزی دو درس بخونم تمومه
شمام باتوجه به وضعیتت یه برنامه بریز از همین امروز شروع کن


پس یعنی میتونم همچین رتبه ای بیارم ؟اگه اره توهر درس چه درصدی باید بزنم؟





تاثیر معدل واسه امسال مثبته پس برو سایت گزینه دو و کارنامه های معدل بالا رو پیدا کن البته نسب به رتبه و منطقه ای که هستی و بعد اون درصد ها رو بکن هدفت... الته میتونی از تخمین رتبه گزینه دو هم کمک بگیری چون دقیق تر...*

----------


## Lara27

> 6000هزارمنطقه2


http://s7.picofile.com/file/82526538...B%B3%DB%B8.png

----------


## ٍٍE.mr

> نوشته اصلی توسط ٍٍE.mr
> 
> 
> خب شما از رو اون تاپیک مباحث پرتست و مهمو انتخاب کن +اونایی که تا الان خوندی رو دوره کن و تست بزن 
> من خودم تو فیزیک فیزیک سومو نوسان و پیش 2 رو انتخاب کردم تا اول تیر هر 4 روز یه مبحث می خونم با تست سراسری و علامت دار
> یا تو شیمی فصل 5 شیمی دوم +اسید بازو حذف کردم بقیه رو تا هفته اول تیر می خونم بعدش تا کنکور دوره
> یا تو دینی تا اول تیر 28 روز مونده تا اون موقع روزی دو درس بخونم تمومه
> شمام باتوجه به وضعیتت یه برنامه بریز از همین امروز شروع کن
> 
> ...


ببینید من نمی تونم بگم حتی خودم چه رتبه ای می تونم بیارم فقط می تونم در حد اون رتبه تلاش کنم بعضیا حتی وقتی از جلسه میان بیرون می گن مثلا فیزیکو بالای 50 میزنم وقتی نتیجه میاد میبینه 20 درصد زده ... تو کنکور نمیشه خیلی پیش بینی کرد به نظرم... ولی اینکه بشه زیر 5000 منطقه آورد ممکنه حالا بستگی به شما داره که چیکار می کنین
تو ادبیات و دینی که بالای 60 زبان و عربی سعی کنین 40 یا 30 ب0 بالا بزنین من از رو تخمین رتبه قلم چی دیدم اختصاصیا 40 درصد منطقه 1 تا 2500 منطقه 2 تا 3500 میشه حالا اگه تاثیر معدلو برداریم همون زیر 5000 میشه ولی شما سعی کن اختصاصیارو 60 درصدشو خیلی خوب بخونی دیگه 30- 40 درصد بزنی...

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*زمین شناسی هم حتما بخون برادر... واسه زیر گروه دو خیلی خوشگل میکنه!! با هفت چیز خیلی سبز هم بخون...*

----------


## _saeed_

rezaiemh76 بابت پ خ  خیلی ممنونم

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*

خواهشششش بابا, این حرفها چیه*

----------


## Navid70

ببین عمومیا رو میتونی به 40-50 برسونی ولی مشکل دروس تخصصیه.
زیست رو از معجزه زیست مهر و ماه بخون میتونی 40 تا ازش بگیری ولی خب کتابش واسه کسی که هیچی نخونده اصلا مناسب نیست ولی چون گفتی یه فصلایی خوندم کتاب مناسبیه برات.
شیمی اگه دوم روکاملللللل خوندی قبلا از روی مبتکران یا کتاب دیگه برو سراغ سوم.
تو شیمی کارت سخته چون از دوم تست سنگین میدن بعلاوه خوندن سوم تایم زیاد میخواد و تقریبا تو هر تست یه رد پایی از سوم هست که نمیدونم با این حجم از درسا میتونی برسونی خودتو یا نه .
حالا بخون کار نشد نداره ایشاالله که میرسی.

----------


## laleh74

مشابه همین تاپیک بازم هستا -__-

----------


## _saeed_

> مشابه همین تاپیک بازم هستا -__-


منظورتون کدوم تاپیکه؟

----------


## _saeed_

بچه ها پس به اوردن این رتبه امیدوار باشم ؟

----------


## Hellion

> بچه ها پس به اوردن این رتبه امیدوار باشم ؟


شروع میکنی یا نه ؟

----------


## king of konkur

> بچه ها پس به اوردن این رتبه امیدوار باشم ؟


ب خودت ایمان داری؟

----------


## _saeed_

> شروع میکنی یا نه ؟


اگه مطمعنم شم که میشه  اره

----------


## Hellion

> اگه مطمعنم شم که میشه  اره


ینی ما باید تشخیص بدیم میتونی یا نه ؟ !

----------


## _saeed_

> ب خودت ایمان داری؟


راستش نه زیاد نمیدونم چرا تودرس خوندن تنبل شدم ؟از بهمن به اینور تقریبا هیچی نخوندم ؟به ارادم اصلا ایمان ندارم بخصوص که همه میگن باید تو این مدت ساعت مطالعه بالا داشته باشم؟

----------


## laleh74

> منظورتون کدوم تاپیکه؟


همین که تو 56 روز میشه یا نه.

محتوا و اصل مطلبشون یکیه ._.

----------


## _saeed_

بچه ها همش فکر میکنم وقت نمیشه تو این مدت خودمو به این درصدا برسونم هرجوری برنامه میریزم نمیشه  وقت کم میاد؟دیگه دارم دیوونه میشم

----------


## king of konkur

> راستش نه زیاد نمیدونم چرا تودرس خوندن تنبل شدم ؟از بهمن به اینور تقریبا هیچی نخوندم ؟به ارادم اصلا ایمان ندارم بخصوص که همه میگن باید تو این مدت ساعت مطالعه بالا داشته باشم؟


ساعت مطالعه بالا الان طبیعیه
اگه ب خودت ایمان داری بخون برای زیر 3000
اگه ب خودت ایمان داری از الان شروع کن
همین الان
ببین خوندن کنکور ریاضیو تجربی ک فرق نمیکنه
پاشو بخون
مثه ی مرد
من ک نمیشناسمت بت ایمان دارم
پاشو مرد
ببین اصن ناامید نشو
چرا 5000؟من میدونم اگ تلاشتو بکنی زیر 3000 میشی
ولی خداییش ساعت مطالعتو ببر بالای 12 ساعت
ایشالااااااا همههههههههههههه موفق شن

----------


## Egotist

> سلام خدمت تمام بچه های انجمن من تازه تو اومدم به جمعتون امیدوارم بهم کمک کنیم
> مییخواستم ببینم باتلاش تو50روز اینده چه رتبه ای دست یافتنیه؟ خودم هدفم زیر5000اهزاره منطقه2هست.اگه زیر6000هزارم بشم راضیم
> 
> البته بگم من صفر صفر نیستم وتوهر درس اینارو کارکردم
> 
> ریاضی:تو مباحثی مثل امارواحتمال ومشتق ومثلثات وماتریس وحد ومعادله درجه2 پایم قویه یعی یاپارسال برا کنکور خوندمشون یا امسال اوایل سال منظورم قبلاسفنده.
> 
> زیست:پارسال تو کنکور22%زدمش وامسال اوایل سال فصلای5و6و7و8 دوم(به جزگیاهی)وفصل1و2و3و4سوم فصل1و2و3و4و5پیشوخوندم ولی خب همش یادم رفته والبته یه فصلای دیگه مثل فصل6و7و10و11پیشو هم به چشمم اشنان چون پارسال برا کنکورخونده بودمشون 
> 
> ...

----------


## _saeed_

یه سوال دیگه  برای تست تو هر مبحث هردرس چه تعداد تست وچه تستایی مناسبه باتوجه به این زمان؟

----------


## _saeed_

یعنی برای هردرس تو این زمان چه کتابی توصیه میکنید که بتونم رو اون مطالبی که میخوام بخونم به تسلط بالایی برسم؟تا حتما تستاشو تو کنکور بزنم

----------


## joozef

وضع درسیت نسبت به من قابل توجه هست ولی منو ببین -_- 
دارم میخونم -_- 
البته روزی 3ساعت  :Yahoo (21):  
درسته کمه ولی کمه :/ 
تو بخون، با توجه به درصدای پارسالت، قبولیت دور از ذهن نیس ..

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


یه سوال دیگه  برای تست تو هر مبحث هردرس چه تعداد تست وچه تستایی مناسبه باتوجه به این زمان؟


تو تست اولویتت با سراسری باشه و بعد گزینه دو... اگگگگهههه وقت داشتی برو سراغ تالیفی و سنجش... 
تعدادشم به این بستگی داره که با چه تعدادی یاد میگیری خب!

فقط خواهشا سراسری ها رو کاملللل بررسی کن حتی گزینه های خیلی سادشونو...*

----------


## Healer

> سلام خدمت تمام بچه های انجمن من تازه تو اومدم به جمعتون امیدوارم بهم کمک کنیم
> مییخواستم ببینم باتلاش تو50روز اینده چه رتبه ای دست یافتنیه؟ خودم هدفم زیر5000اهزاره منطقه2هست.اگه زیر6000هزارم بشم راضیم
> 
> البته بگم من صفر صفر نیستم وتوهر درس اینارو کارکردم
> 
> ریاضی:تو مباحثی مثل امارواحتمال ومشتق ومثلثات وماتریس وحد ومعادله درجه2 پایم قویه یعی یاپارسال برا کنکور خوندمشون یا امسال اوایل سال منظورم قبلاسفنده.
> 
> زیست:پارسال تو کنکور22%زدمش وامسال اوایل سال فصلای5و6و7و8 دوم(به جزگیاهی)وفصل1و2و3و4سوم فصل1و2و3و4و5پیشوخوندم ولی خب همش یادم رفته والبته یه فصلای دیگه مثل فصل6و7و10و11پیشو هم به چشمم اشنان چون پارسال برا کنکورخونده بودمشون 
> 
> ...


سلام
اجازس منم نظر بدم؟؟؟؟؟؟
خب حسم نبود همه ی پستارو بخونم اگه چیز تکراری مینویسم از الان شرمنده
ببینید گفتین یه سری مطالبو پارسال خوندین یا اوایل سال خب اینا که دیگه از یادتون رفته باید دوباره بخونیدشون تا مرور شن
ریاضیتون که عالیه کاربرد مشتقم بخونید به یه درصد دلخواه میرسید که واسه رتبه برتر شدنه
زیست مطلب حذف نکنین شما اصلا بعضی فصلا رو نخوندین البته بهتره قسمت های گیاهی رو حذف کنین یادتون باشه قسمت دوم فصل۸ زیست پیش که تنفس سلولیه رو حذف نکنینا این گیاهی نیست فقط بعدم اگه ژنتیکم بلد نیستین مسائلشو حذف کنین اما حفظیاتو بخونین
در مورد شیمی رو دوم کار کنید هرچند اخیرا در سطح المپیاد از دوم سوال میدن
سوم فصل۲و حفظیات فصل۳رو بخونین مسئله هاشم خوبه اما بیخیال مسائل استو کیومتری بشین و فقط حفظیات قسمت اول فصل۱رو بخونین
پیشم بجز فصل۳بقیش راحته میتونین حداکثر تو سه روز جمعش کنین
فیزیک سال اول سوالات روتین و آسونی داره سال دوم فصل۶ رو حذف کنید اگه تا الان نخوندید سال سوم آسونه البته مسائل ترکیبی خازن مقاومت rc رو بیخیال شین پیشم همگی جز فصل۱و۲
ادبیات درسارو شروع کنید به خوندن فرض کنید امتحان ترم دارید از گاج سبزم استفاده کنید و حلش کنید قرابتم داره حالا گاج نقره ایم خوبه اما سبز همه جور سوال داره
دینی هرچند از نظر خیلیا آسونه اما تسلط زیادی میخواد مثلا یه سوال میخونی جوابو نگا میخونی توضیحشم میخونی اما بازم نمیفهمی چه ربطی داشت به صورت سوال سوالات شک دار نزنین اگه وقت ‌کردید همه رو اگه نه مطالب پر تستو بخونین که دیگه سوالا خیلی ترکیبی نمیشن البته ترکیبیا اکثرا از فصول پر تستن گاج نقره ای خوبه
زبان مبتکران شهاب اناری خوبه من تازه گرفتم بله لطف اون خوب میزنم قبل اون زبانم ضعیف بود در حد اینکه تا الان داغ یه بیست بهدلم ‌مونده بود حتی تو راهنمایی اما به لطف اون ‌کتاب ترم اول بیست شدم در ضمن علاقه هم مهمه
عربی من خودم خیلی دوسش دارم راستش معلممون خیلی عصبانی بود من به خاطر همین از عربی متنفر بودم اما گاج سبز گرفتم امسال درحالیکه هیچی بلد نبودم دوم و سومو از اول ‌خودم خوندم تستم تا امروز جز آزمون قلم اصلا نزدم تو یه ماهم تموم کردم الان میرم قلم اصلا نمیدونم مبحثی که قراره بیاد ‌چیه اما بالای ۷۰ میزنمراستی من مهرماه خوندما
گاج سبز خیلی خوب توضیح داده
تو عالم برادری و رفاقت بذار چنتا چیزو رک بگم:
اگه واقعا تلاش کنی میتونی زیر هزار بیاری اگه فقط بپرسی میشه یا ‌ن و کاری نکنی زیر ده هزارم نمیشی
زیستت ضعیفه تقویتش کن با کتابکار و تست کتابو خوب بخون بعدم از ‌گاج توسی،نشر الگو یا هرچی داری تست بزن
اوم دیگه.....
توکلت به خدا باشه حتما موفق میشی
یا علی

----------


## _saeed_

> سلام
> اجازس منم نظر بدم؟؟؟؟؟؟
> خب حسم نبود همه ی پستارو بخونم اگه چیز تکراری مینویسم از الان شرمنده
> ببینید گفتین یه سری مطالبو پارسال خوندین یا اوایل سال خب اینا که دیگه از یادتون رفته باید دوباره بخونیدشون تا مرور شن
> ریاضیتون که عالیه کاربرد مشتقم بخونید به یه درصد دلخواه میرسید که واسه رتبه برتر شدنه
> زیست مطلب حذف نکنین شما اصلا بعضی فصلا رو نخوندین البته بهتره قسمت های گیاهی رو حذف کنین یادتون باشه قسمت دوم فصل۸ زیست پیش که تنفس سلولیه رو حذف نکنینا این گیاهی نیست فقط بعدم اگه ژنتیکم بلد نیستین مسائلشو حذف کنین اما حفظیاتو بخونین
> در مورد شیمی رو دوم کار کنید هرچند اخیرا در سطح المپیاد از دوم سوال میدن
> سوم فصل۲و حفظیات فصل۳رو بخونین مسئله هاشم خوبه اما بیخیال مسائل استو کیومتری بشین و فقط حفظیات قسمت اول فصل۱رو بخونین
> پیشم بجز فصل۳بقیش راحته میتونین حداکثر تو سه روز جمعش کنین
> ...


خیلی ممنون ازت واقعا توضیحاتت معرکه بود

----------


## reza0

آره به نظرم حتما ميتوني اگه خودتو باور داشته باشي
يه چنتا پيشنهاد و حرفم دارم كه فكر ميكنم درست باشن
 و شايد كمكت كنه
_______________
واسه زبان ميتوني از خط ويژه گاج استفاده كني+ تا كنكور روزي يه متن كار كن( خط ويژه زبان به نظرم خيلي عاليه)
عربيم روزي چنتا تست ترجمه كار كن....همچنين شايد كتاب عربي جمع بندي خيلي سبزم كمكت كنه + روزي يه متن تا كنكور
واسه رياضيم به نظرم كتاب جمع بندي خيلي سبز ميتونه واست مفيد باشه
ادبياتم حتما روزي 6 7 تا تست قرابت بزن......كم كم راه ميفتي
قسمتي از تاريخ ادبيات رو به روشي كه تو پست زير گفتم بخون...
شيوه ي مطالعه غلط مهمترين بخش تاريخ ادبيات كنكور كه خيلي از بچه ها انجامش ميدن
بقيه تاريخ ادبياتم كه درآمدا و اين حرفاس بخونيشون ميتوني تستاشو بزني

لغت رو هم به نظرم ميتوني روش اميد داشته باشي
ديني رو هم روش سرمايه گذاري كن
كتاباي جمع بندي خوبي هست كه ميتوني ازشون استفاده كني مثل خط ويژه گاج.....راستي به نظرم 6 درس اول پيش رو هم خوب بخون....مهم ترن نسبت به 4 درس بعدي پيش اگه اشتباه نكنم
واسه شيمي هم ميتوني از كتاب مفاهيم خط ويژه گاج استفاده كني و اگه خواستي كتاب مسائل شيمي خط ويژه گاج رو هم تهيه كن
ببين همه ي كارهايي رو كه گفتم شايد نتوني انجام بدي
با توجه به شرايطت خودت تصميم بگير
 راستي منفي گرايي نكني اصلا و خوشبين باشي.....همه ي تلاشتو بكن و بقيشو بسپر به خدا
_____
اينم يه چند نمونه كارنامه هاي كنكور 94 منطقه 2 كه از سايت كانون برداشتم
نام درس
چند از 10
درصد

ادبيات فارسي
5
46.7%

عربي
3
32%

معارف
7
69.4%

زبان
8
79.2%

زمين شناسي
3
33.4%

رياضيات
1
13.4%

زيست شناسي
2
22%

فيزيك
2
16.7%

شيمي
2
22.9%



نام درس
چند از 10
درصد

ادبيات فارسي
4
41.4%

عربي
2
22.7%

معارف
6
64%

زبان
5
50%

زمين شناسي
1
5.4%

رياضيات
2
23.4%

زيست شناسي
4
38%

فيزيك
2
21.2%

شيمي
4
39.1%




نام درس
چند از 10
درصد

ادبيات فارسي
3
34.7%

عربي
3
25.4%

معارف
7
68%

زبان
3
30.6%

زمين شناسي
1
0%

رياضيات
4
38.9%

زيست شناسي
3
33.4%

فيزيك
3
27.8%

شيمي
5
50.5%


رتبه هاي اين 3 تا....2 تا شون چهار هزار و خورده اي....  وسطيم پنج هزار و خورده اي شده(نزديك 6 هزار)

 ميدوني كه كنكور 94 معدل تاثيرش قطعي بود و امسال مثبته......معدل اينا رو نميدونم
راستي مرورم خيلي مهمه  يادت نره چيزايي كه تا الان خوندي رو و يا ميخواي بخوني خوب مرور كني
_________






موفق



باشي

----------


## _saeed_

> آره به نظرم حتما ميتوني اگه خودتو باور داشته باشي
> يه چنتا پيشنهاد و حرفم دارم كه فكر ميكنم درست باشن
>  و شايد كمكت كنه
> _______________
> واسه زبان ميتوني از خط ويژه گاج استفاده كني+ تا كنكور روزي يه متن كار كن( خط ويژه زبان به نظرم خيلي عاليه)
> عربيم روزي چنتا تست ترجمه كار كن....همچنين شايد كتاب عربي جمع بندي خيلي سبزم كمكت كنه + روزي يه متن تا كنكور
> واسه رياضيم به نظرم كتاب جمع بندي خيلي سبز ميتونه واست مفيد باشه
> ادبياتم حتما روزي 6 7 تا تست قرابت بزن......كم كم راه ميفتي
> قسمتي از تاريخ ادبيات رو به روشي كه تو پست زير گفتم بخون...
> ...


ممنونم

----------


## ngn

سلام ، والا من خیلی از اینکه چه درصدی باید بیارین تا چنین رتبه ای بگیرین خبر ندارم فقط می تونم یه راهنمایی کوچیک بکنم که تو هر درس با چه شیوه ای میشه درصد معقولی رو به دست اورد. 
عمومی ها :
ادبیات ارایه و زبان فارسی درسایی هستن که وقت زیادی می خوان برای مسلط شدن و خیلی نمیشه روشون حساب کرد ولی با خوندن روزانه ی لغت و املا از کتاب اقای سبطی و همینطور تاریخ ادبیات اگه قرابتتون خوب باشه درصد بالای 50 میزنین ، و اگه وقتشو دارین کتاب ادبیات موضوعی گاج میتونه معجزه کنه . 
دینی درسیه که اکثرا خوب میزنن ، کلیاتش که حدود پنجاه تا هفتاد درصدو پوشش میده از رو خلاصه های انتهای گاج قابل جمع بندیه ، ولی اگه روزی چند درسو به صورت دوره ای تو برنامتون بذارین حتی رسیدن به صد هم کاری نداره . 
عربی بستگی به استعداد زبانیتون داره ، اگه برای هر مبحث مجبورین کلی وقت بذارین بهتون توصیه می کنم مباحث پر تکرارو بزنین و رو ترجمه بیشتر مسلط شین چون بیش ** پنجاه درصد کنکور ترجمه است ولی قواعدی مثل منصوبات اسونو پر تستن . 
زبان از نقاط قوت خیلی هاست ، خوندن یه جزوه ی قواعد حتی از رو کتاب مبتکران که همه دارن و حفظ لغت ها کم حجم ترین کار ممکنه
اختصاصی :
از زیست هرچی بگم کم گفتم ، حالا شما که وقت ندارین ولی واسه بقیه دوستان هم دوره و جمع بندی عبارت نامه ی مهر و ماه عالیه ، برای شما به عنوان کسی که شیوه های مختلفو تست کرده و درصد نود و هفتم داشته فقط و فقط کتابو توصیه می کنم ، تقسیم کنینو تو هر روز ترکیبی از مباحث کتابو بخونین و در نهایت تست های سراسری ، وقتی خوب مسلط شدین تست خوب زدن اولویت داره . 
شیمی تو این وانفسا بالا زدنش اوج گرفتنتونه ، حفظیاتو کاملا پیشنهاد می کنم از رو همایش اقای مصلایی بخونین ، من که کم و کسری توش ندیدم ، جامع و خلاصه است ، تکنیکای حل مساله از خط ویژه میتونین استفاده کنین و با توجه به عبارتای درست نادرست عبارت نامه ی مهر و ماه به شددددددت توصیه میشه . 
فیزیک پایه زیپ جمع بندی رو خوندم و به جرات می تونم بگم برای بالا زدن پایه کافیه ، پیشش رو ندیدم ولی اگه تسلط رو پیش یک ندارین عاقلانه تر سرمایه گذاری رو پیش دو هستش . 
ریاضی تنها منبع کم حجم و مفید با راه های تستی خوب خط ویژه گاجه . 
و زمین بستگی به خودتون داره که می خواین بزنین یانه ولی جزوه ی اقای چلاجور و اگه وقت نداریم فصل یک تا چهار سوم و یک تا پنج پیش یه درصد حدود 30 میده که زیادم هست .

----------


## _saeed_

ممنون

----------


## _saeed_

> سلام ، والا من خیلی از اینکه چه درصدی باید بیارین تا چنین رتبه ای بگیرین خبر ندارم فقط می تونم یه راهنمایی کوچیک بکنم که تو هر درس با چه شیوه ای میشه درصد معقولی رو به دست اورد. 
> عمومی ها :
> ادبیات ارایه و زبان فارسی درسایی هستن که وقت زیادی می خوان برای مسلط شدن و خیلی نمیشه روشون حساب کرد ولی با خوندن روزانه ی لغت و املا از کتاب اقای سبطی و همینطور تاریخ ادبیات اگه قرابتتون خوب باشه درصد بالای 50 میزنین ، و اگه وقتشو دارین کتاب ادبیات موضوعی گاج میتونه معجزه کنه . 
> دینی درسیه که اکثرا خوب میزنن ، کلیاتش که حدود پنجاه تا هفتاد درصدو پوشش میده از رو خلاصه های انتهای گاج قابل جمع بندیه ، ولی اگه روزی چند درسو به صورت دوره ای تو برنامتون بذارین حتی رسیدن به صد هم کاری نداره . 
> عربی بستگی به استعداد زبانیتون داره ، اگه برای هر مبحث مجبورین کلی وقت بذارین بهتون توصیه می کنم مباحث پر تکرارو بزنین و رو ترجمه بیشتر مسلط شین چون بیش ** پنجاه درصد کنکور ترجمه است ولی قواعدی مثل منصوبات اسونو پر تستن . 
> زبان از نقاط قوت خیلی هاست ، خوندن یه جزوه ی قواعد حتی از رو کتاب مبتکران که همه دارن و حفظ لغت ها کم حجم ترین کار ممکنه
> اختصاصی :
> از زیست هرچی بگم کم گفتم ، حالا شما که وقت ندارین ولی واسه بقیه دوستان هم دوره و جمع بندی عبارت نامه ی مهر و ماه عالیه ، برای شما به عنوان کسی که شیوه های مختلفو تست کرده و درصد نود و هفتم داشته فقط و فقط کتابو توصیه می کنم ، تقسیم کنینو تو هر روز ترکیبی از مباحث کتابو بخونین و در نهایت تست های سراسری ، وقتی خوب مسلط شدین تست خوب زدن اولویت داره . 
> شیمی تو این وانفسا بالا زدنش اوج گرفتنتونه ، حفظیاتو کاملا پیشنهاد می کنم از رو همایش اقای مصلایی بخونین ، من که کم و کسری توش ندیدم ، جامع و خلاصه است ، تکنیکای حل مساله از خط ویژه میتونین استفاده کنین و با توجه به عبارتای درست نادرست عبارت نامه ی مهر و ماه به شددددددت توصیه میشه . 
> ...


زیستو97 نزدم!22%زدم

----------


## GHZO7

*خردادماه چه کنیم؟*

----------


## ngn

> زیستو97 نزدم!22%زدم


خودم رو گفتم ، منظورم اینه با خوندن کتاب به تنهایی زیستمو تو ازمون قلمچی 97 زدم

----------


## politician

> خودم رو گفتم ، منظورم اینه با خوندن کتاب به تنهایی زیستمو تو ازمون قلمچی 97 زدم


یعنی فقط فقط کتاب درسی کتاب کنکورچی؟براکسی که زیستش صفره چه مدت لازمه تازیستش روبه50برسونه؟

----------


## selena karimi

هر درسی رو *از صفر تا یه درصدی راحت میشه رسوند* و از یه جایی دیگه احساس می کنیم که *قفل کردیم* اینجا به قول مشاورم همون نقطه ی take off هست که *هر چی گاز میدی هیچی جلو نمی ری* اما باید ادامه بدی و *وقتی چراغ سبز شد* با سرعت فوق العاده ای حرکت می کنی مثل مسابقات ماشین سواری !!! این برای خودم از درصد هفتاد افتاد و بعدش یهویی رسیدم به درصد نود چند بار می خواستم نا امید بشم اما مشاورم نمی ذاشت و من تعجب می کردم از اصرارش و بعضی وقتا دعوام هم می کرد  :Y (573):  ولی فوق العاده بود ازش ممنونم

بستگی داره چقدر وقت بذاری و پایت چجوری باشه

----------


## ngn

> یعنی فقط فقط کتاب درسی کتاب کنکورچی؟براکسی که زیستش صفره چه مدت لازمه تازیستش روبه50برسونه؟


کتاب درسی برای شروع از صفر و رسیدن به یه درصد متوسط تنها راه ممکنه ، وقتی تموم شد برنامه ی تستی خوب داشتن مهم میشه و تستای سراسری در اولویت قرار میگیره ، هر چقدر مطالعه عمیق تر باشه و زودتر کل کتاب ها رو بخونین زودتر به نتیجه میرسین

----------


## _saeed_

> خودم رو گفتم ، منظورم اینه با خوندن کتاب به تنهایی زیستمو تو ازمون قلمچی 97 زدم


اهان

----------


## raha..

> تجربی رو هیچ اطلاعی ندارم
> ولی میگم هر درسو چجوری بخون
> دینی برو همین الان خط ویژه بخر
> دینیو همه بالا میزنن.تو باید بالا بزنی تا عقب نیفتی تازه
> پارسال دوستم با سه دور خودن خط ویژه 100 زد.پس ایمان بیار ب خط ویژه
> عربی:منصوبات +ترجمه +موصوف و صفت
> ادبیات منم مثه خودتم تو آزمونامم فیکس 40 میزنم.یکم قرابت بزن هرشب.یکم ک چ عرض کنم بزن هر شب 20 تا تست دگ
> زبان
> تخصص خود منه زبان
> ...



عالی راهنمایی کردی
ایول به بچه های ریاضی...
کاش از زبانت عکس میگرفتیمیذاشتی تا ماهم استفاده کنیم
اگ خواستی بذاری لطفا بخبرم
مرسی

----------


## raha..

ب نظرم فقط روی درس هایی که قوی هستی زمان بذار و تقویتشون کن
تا 
اول تیر از اول تیر هم تست بزن
میرسی بهش

----------

